# Rare YAMAHA model



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I have never seen this kit before. I saw it on ebay and had to buy it.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Those little Formula One racing boats are awesome to watch, but I'd never try to drive one myself. They're a wreck waiting to happen from what I've seen. Catch a ripple in the lake wrong, the bow goes up just a little, catches some air... WHOOPS! Up and over you go... HARD! Land upside down and you'd better have a couple lungs full of air, 'cause you're gonna have to dive down to get out of the thing - after you get yourself untangled from your safety harness, that is.

Have fun building this team, John. If you decide you want that Hemi Hydro to go with your Silverado, I still have it for you.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I still want the hemi hydro. We might be able to make a trade soon.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That looks like a sweet kit, I look forward to seeing it built!


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Done!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

Better chain that sucker down on the trailer! Patty will be good and ticked off if it bounces off going over some of those famous New Jersey potholes! :tongue:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

that looks great, man. very nice job!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Turned out great :thumbsup:


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

Pretty damn sweet.


----------

